# New in Cyprus



## mandty37 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, we are moving out to Cyprus from Bristol in August, as time draws closer my fear of the unknown grows larger!!!!!!!!!. We have 2 boys aged 7 and 11, and will be living in the area of Asomatos ( 2 Km outside to west). Would be great to meet up with others in this area and further out. 
Our eldest, is a very keen rugby player, we have identified many football opportunities however struggling with the rugby, if there are any clubs in the Limassol area, would be great to have a starting point.
Many thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not sure there's an age group for your son that plays rugby in Cyprus. My nephew recently started playing rugby and is loving it but he is well in his teens. I believe the rugby club in Limassol is called the Limassol Crusaders so may be worth contacting in any case for information.

Website is fairly outdated: Limassol Crusaders RFC -- The 2nd Independant Rugby Club In Cyprus


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

The Crusaders meet at the Famagusta Nautical Club in Limassol, and use the Shaka Zulu bar too, both in Limassol.


----------

